# SA More Snapper



## Guest (Aug 15, 2014)

Water was really clear today. I could see the bottom in 5m. No bites shallow so I headed out much deeper today. Got the first bite and run and it felt big. Lost 50m of braid in one fast run, but then the fish slowed down. Kept the rod bend and soon had the fish coming towards me. I was a bit disappointed to see the size as it felt much bigger than it was but was happy to net a 63cm fish. Got another 3 in the esky. Hooked number 5 and tightened the drag a touch to stop it running to reef and the trace snapped. The school spooked and that was it for the day.
1 over 60cm and 3 under. Still no big ones yet.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

well done mate


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice work Kelvin.

Great fish


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Eating well this week Kelvin. I thought they might have dissappeared with such clear and calm water but there you go. Well done. Reflective of your skills.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

You never seem to miss Kelvin.
Did you leave some for Saturday morning?
Mark


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Shame about the lack of big ones but a great result all the same, conditions looked fantastic this morning. Interesting about heading out deeper in such clear water.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice going Kelvin, as usual


Kelvin said:


> Hooked number 5 and tightened the drag a touch to stop it running to reef and the trace snapped.


I think I might have read this somewhere before ......hang on


Kelvin said:


> felt like a good red at least 70cm+. I tightened the drag a few clicks to put a bit more pressure on, but on the next run the hooks pulled.


 from viewtopic.php?f=17&t=67231
Hmmm ....seems like a pattern there Kelvin. I've done that once on a really good fish, about 5 years ago - still kicking myself and have never done it again !


Kelvin said:


> Still no big ones yet.


No doubt you'll get there - team Flanno needs you !


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

A good haul of fish there Kelvin, you consistently catch good numbers of fish.

I took the lazy option and fished the incoming tide for whiting, came up donuts.
Agree water is clearing up but didn't fish deeper than 5m.

Re. snapper leader board. ... looks like Beekeeper has pulled a few more fish out of the history books!

peter


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Kelvin awesome effort. Glad Spring is round the corner.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice catch Consistent Kelvin.

It's like i'm dudley dawson and you're edger po wong. You can call me grasshopper.

Can't work the inline video thing. Anyway.


----------

